# tree planting, too late?



## Mike in Arkansas (Dec 29, 2008)

My understanding from watching This Old House and the DIY shows is that Fall is the perfect time to plant trees. It gives the roots time to get established or somthing. I'm sure someone who actually knows will pipe in here in a while.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I usually plant most of my trees in the early Spring
This gives them a chance to get a good growing season in before winter hits
Trees go dormant in the winter, roots may grow depending upon the tree
A bad winter could kill a seedling, so I always wait


----------



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

Some trees can be planted in early fall, but if you're going with a fruit, it's best to plant late in winter or early in spring. I think what you're describing is cutworms which are more numerous in heavily grassed/ weeded areas or untilled gardens. Your new tree can be protected with an open-ended tin can shoved into the ground around the stem. Also would help to plant lots of flowers around the base of the tree. As for the ants, you can make a spray mixture of half vinegar & half water to be sprayed directly onto anthills or wherever they are located or plant mint, sprinkle cream of tartar or stick some cloves into the ground. Good luck & God Bless!


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm sure it makes a difference what kind of tree you're planting but my experience has been that it's better to plant in the spring. The trees that I planted in the fall seem to not come out of dormancy until very late, nearly summer.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

We are on the eastern shore of MD and we planted new trees the week after thanksgiving last year. They're doing great heading to their 1 year anniversary. If I recall, it's a little colder in the winter in Scuba's neck of the woods.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Now is the perfect time for planting trees of any kind.In fact until the ground freezes complety you are good to go as this has not happened yet here in MD:yes:


----------



## piste (Oct 7, 2009)

*One Caution...*

As others have stated you are good to go right now and for up to another month or so. Just put a Fat Albert Spruce in the ground Sunday here in Western PA. So timing isn't an issue...but...

My understanding is that it is not a good idea to plant a tree right where one was recently removed as it will struggle and possibly not make it. I think it is recommended to wait a few years...but I'm not an expert so suggest you corroborate this with another source for your particular situation.


----------



## RMA Home Maint. (Nov 9, 2009)

What ever you plant, and whenever you plant it, it is always good to install some root watering units, which is simply a tube with a bubbler attached. These should be installed on both sides of the tree trunk approx at the edge of the canopy, then attach your irrigation to them. This promotes good oxegen and water circulation for a healthy plant growth. Trees are stronger when they go deep for their water too. Rain Bird has what they call the "RWS" Series, check their web site.


----------



## ckliff (Nov 15, 2009)

Fall is best time, spring is good too. Bare root is considered best, or spaded, or ball & burlap. Avoid containers as they may be root bound & girdled.

Most common lethal mistake - planting too deeply. You want to see base of trunk "flare-out" at ground level. When looking at trees to purchase, if base looks like straight utility pole in ground - choose another.


----------

